# Divider for 65 gallon 36x18x24



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm looking for a cheap way to divide the tank. I would need a 18x24 mesh or glass. I checked with Bigals and the divider is going to cost 60$ the guy there however told me to go to Canadian tire and get a chicken mesh, which i did find but i'm not sure how i would set it in my tank

If anyone has a DYI idea, or want to sell, or knows a place i can buy a cheaper one, let me know. thanks.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Depending on the size of inhabitants you need to separate, you could consider egg crate, about $10 at Home Depot...


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Its 2 Jardini's that are the problem. I already have one in a breeder net, but he can barely turn around in that, that was the biggest breeder net that was available. It is really difficult to feed him in the breeder net. 

Both the Jardini's need room to swim, they are maybe an inch smaller before i can put one in my big tank. They are about 5 inches.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Eggcrate is good. It comes in 2' x 4' pieces. It's used as a diffuser for fluorescent light ceiling fixtures. It's made of rigid inert plastic.

Chicken wire is usually galvanized, so would release toxic zinc into the water, although I think there may be plastic versions of it now. You could staple or tie the plastic kind to a wooden frame, I suppose. I'd be cautious about using it because the fish could get entangled in it and injure themselves.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

The egg crate would probably not work since its 2 x 4 inches. The Jardini is 5 inches.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

+1 for eggcrate.

As an alternative, acrylic/plexiglas sheeting?

I recently picked up an off-cut some 8-9" x 24" for $2 from Lowes (Newmarket). If you're more interested in function than form, a couple of off-cuts glued together might work for your application? Don't forget to drill it/them to allow current to pass through though...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

neverlookback said:


> The egg crate would probably not work since its 2 x 4 inches. The Jardini is 5 inches.


No, the sheets are usually 4' (feet) x 2'. The small squares are usually 1/2 or smaller:


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Thats exactly what i'm looking for ameekplec. Where can i get that from? and what is it called? egg crates?

Also, any idea's how i can cut it into the dimensions i want?

i'm not a good handy man lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can get it at probbaly any HD or Rona - it'll probably be in the electrical/building supplies area and sold as (poly)styrene light diffuser. Buy the white one, not the metallic ones.

You can cut it easily to size and shape using wire cutters or any other sharp snips. You could probably so it with scissors, but it would just be easier with cutting pliers.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I will update on my success or failure lol


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

Thank you guys!

This is what it looks like now, however my Jardini died so i dont really need it anymore. It was on for a good hr LOL

Aint that a kick in the a**!!

Btw one of the stores i went to asked me not to use the egg crates because the Jardini will try to fight and hurt themselves on the crates because of the holes. He said its a lot safer with glass, plus i think it looks better.


----------

